# Farm House on 80 acres Northern Maine



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope these pictures show up. 

Posted this here awhile ago--we thought we had it sold...but things fell through :Bawling: So we're listing again. We are currently on For Sale by Owner and listed as a classified ad on ebay item#180207189697. The Remax sign will probably reappear come spring.

We are in Bridgewater, Maine--way up north. 80 acres-about 10 cleared-asking 185,000. Check out the ebay add or pm if you'd like any more info.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I edited it to make the photos line up one under another instead of so wide, so it can be seen better.

Angie

PS: It's beautiful.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Far out of our price range, but absolutely lovely  May you sell it soon and to a good caretaking family!


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Your place is absolutely gorgeous! I only wish that you were in my part of Kentucky!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> Beautiful! A good price too, if it were me, I'd list some interior photos or at least a link to some.....hope you sell it soon.
> 
> Rose



Thanks! Interior pics are on FSBO and Ebay. I'll get a couple on here later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

This should get you to the ebay add--I hope (I'm so positive about my computer skills aren't I) It's about the same as the one on FSBO.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=180207189697&ssPageName=ADME:L:DSS:US:1123


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh I love it. I will take it as a retirement home if you can hold it 22 more years 

You should have to put in a disclaimer that the pictures where taken on the one day per year that things are green


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

sugarbush said:


> Oh I love it. I will take it as a retirement home if you can hold it 22 more years
> 
> You should have to put in a disclaimer that the pictures where taken on the one day per year that things are green



Oh green is no problem here! I've never seen stuff grow so fast. We're from the plains of Colorado and the closest thing to green there was some shade of brown--but I love it!
But we do have 2 maybe 3 color seasons here-white, green and for a bit in between-mud. :baby04:


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

That is a beautiful place.  I will pass the info along to a few folks that I think are looking. Good luck.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

It's absolutely gorgeous. I'm ready to move.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! That is exactly what we are looking for only in NY!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Think you could mail it to TN? Just about as lovely as I have seen especially the kitchen.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

littlebit ranch said:


> Oh green is no problem here! I've never seen stuff grow so fast. We're from the plains of Colorado and the closest thing to green there was some shade of brown--but I love it!
> But we do have 2 maybe 3 color seasons here-white, green and for a bit in between-mud. :baby04:


Oh your not fooling me. I lived in Madawaska for a while and know that summer up there lasts from July 1st to the 4th, if your lucky

I showed my wife the pictures from ebay and she said at that price it must be northern Maine. I said it's not too far north, its near Presque Isle. She just laughed.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

My God. For $187k, I'd buy that in a heartbeat! Land up near Calgary is a mite more expensive, and ain't nearly that good!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i know someone who just had to sell their home in maine because the taxes tripled. would that be a local or state issue? did the taxes jump statewide?


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

We have an escrow account for our property taxes. I don't know why more people don't do it that way rather than pay lump sum at the end of the year.
Makes it alot easier and any extra in the account at the end of the year is a jump on the next.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

MELOC said:


> i know someone who just had to sell their home in maine because the taxes tripled. would that be a local or state issue? did the taxes jump statewide?


We've been here about 7 years and I think our taxes have gone up only a couple hundred dollars (and believe it or not-one year they went down). But we took it from a shack that should have been plowed down to a really nice place. So of course the better shape you keep it in the more they want to tax you.

I think most of the extreme increases are further down by the coast--the cost of that property has just gone through the roof. Those poor people who have lived there forever just can't afford to stay because their taxes are more than their incomes any more.

So I guess that would pretty much be a local thing.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

The house and the land look wonderful! I wish, I wish...

You know the old saying, If wishes were horses?  

Seriously, though, it looks like a really good place to be right now -- firewood, and water, pasture, a good barn. Why on earth are you selling?!

Kathleen


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

littlebit ranch said:


> Oh green is no problem here! I've never seen stuff grow so fast. We're from the plains of Colorado and the closest thing to green there was some shade of brown--but I love it!
> But we do have 2 maybe 3 color seasons here-white, green and for a bit in between-mud. :baby04:


Why are you selling? (Please forgive if this has been covered in a previous post. I scanned them but did not read each one).  

donsgal


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Probably tired of shoveling snow from around that satalite dish all winter


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> The house and the land look wonderful! I wish, I wish...
> 
> You know the old saying, If wishes were horses?
> 
> ...



It is a really nice place-thanks for all of your great comments! We have friends and family back in Colorado. Kids are all starting to move out to do whatever they're going to do where ever. DH also had a heart attack a few years ago--he gets obsessed with firewood, cutting the grass, running the snowblower, etc. All of these are real good exercise--but the word moderation is not part of his vocabulary so...at least in Colorado we will still have winter but when it snows-the wind blows it away, if and when the grass grows it only has to be cut 2 or 3 times a year and we'll still have the old faithful wood stove but we won't need it for quite as long.
This is a great place to raise kids and gardens and animals. If you like the outdoors it's fantastic, and as Sugarbush keeps saying we have winter, and the winter sports up here are very big. This has been the snowiest winter since we've been here. It's snowing now and I'm watching the little red squirrels running all over the place looking for seeds. It sure is pretty! Maybe I'll get a few winter pictures on here later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

sugarbush said:


> Probably tired of shoveling snow from around that satalite dish all winter


Sugarbush--
You're really getting evil now :flame: 
Did you notice that I was trying to sell the place?

Just kidding! We do get snow--but of course according to the "locals" these winters just don't stack up to what they remember. I was expecting more snow when we got here. I've noticed a lot of storms hit harder either up further north of us or they seem to stay down along the coast more. I must say though that this winter it is piling up. No grumbling about a lost snowmobile season or ski season, the winter people are thrilled.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I will add that I have been exaggerating the winters a little.  If snow does not scare you its a great place to live. I would love to be back up that way, but professional employment for my wife is just not available in that area. (Portland would be a long commute)

No that roof top satalite dish probably does not need to be shoveled out all winter; Just maybe two or three times :baby04: If you are used to an area where your kids get snow days at school you can forget about it up that way. Unless the pipes in the school freeze, the school will be open.

I would love to see some winter pics. I miss winter so much. Cold without snow really sucks. :Bawling:


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

littlebit ranch said:


> Sugarbush--
> 
> Just kidding! We do get snow--but of course according to the "locals" these winters just don't stack up to what they remember. I was expecting more snow when we got here. I've noticed a lot of storms hit harder either up further north of us or they seem to stay down along the coast more. I must say though that this winter it is piling up. No grumbling about a lost snowmobile season or ski season, the winter people are thrilled.


I was a kid when we lived in Madawaska and I can remember being able to climb the plow banks on the edge of the roads and from the top we could sit on the power lines like they where guard rail cable Not sure what made my brother and I think that was a good idea??? But we did it  

I am sure the snowmobilers are loving the snow. The gas prices must be getting them though! My last sled was a 2001 model and it was really bad on gas, and that was before prices went up.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

littlebit ranch said:


> It is a really nice place-thanks for all of your great comments! We have friends and family back in Colorado. Kids are all starting to move out to do whatever they're going to do where ever. DH also had a heart attack a few years ago--he gets obsessed with firewood, cutting the grass, running the snowblower, etc. All of these are real good exercise--but the word moderation is not part of his vocabulary so...at least in Colorado we will still have winter but when it snows-the wind blows it away, if and when the grass grows it only has to be cut 2 or 3 times a year and we'll still have the old faithful wood stove but we won't need it for quite as long.
> This is a great place to raise kids and gardens and animals. If you like the outdoors it's fantastic, and as Sugarbush keeps saying we have winter, and the winter sports up here are very big. This has been the snowiest winter since we've been here. It's snowing now and I'm watching the little red squirrels running all over the place looking for seeds. It sure is pretty! Maybe I'll get a few winter pictures on here later.


You're moving to Colorado? You leaving that for Colorado? Having lived there (CO) myself for several horrible years (not my idea, by the way), I am utterly gobsmacked when I read or hear that people actually WANT to live there. Under the old heading...."Different strokes for different folks". :shrug: 

donsgal


----------

